# any experience/thoughts on these?



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

I'm looking for a cheap solution to power my Vienna Acoustics Bach Grand speakers (4 Ohm). I currently have a Yamaha RXN600 which is about 90 x 6 and can run the front L + R at 4 Ohms. However For "critical listening" I would like an amp that will "do justice" to these towers. I can't afford a pre amp, so was thinking of using my Yamaha for the pre for now. Anyone know anything about this? I've been recomended a couple already such as Audiosource, H & K, Hafler (though some of the Haflers seem not to be so much able to drive 4 Ohms?). Any thoughts would be aprecciated. Hopefully not wanting to spend more than $350-$375. Thanks


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Check the manual of your receiver. I have the exact same receiver, but haven't used the "Zone 2" output. I'm assuming it acts as a preamp for another amplifier, but I'd definitely check your manual to make sure. Other than that, the preamp capability of that receiver is very limited.

As for a good amplifier, try a pro-audio amplifier. Samson makes some good amps (usually used for studio recording), or the Behringer A500 at a mere $200.00. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Hafler 220 or 500 will no trouble driving that load at all. 

Parasound amps, I ran them and like them.

Aragon used if you can find one.


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

cool, thanks for your input.


----------



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

Perhaps an older Harman Kardon Citation 16? According to this they'll run 4-16 ohm loads. You'll have to keep your eyes open, as they're somewhat rare but should be under $400.:

http://www.harmankardon.com/specifications.aspx?cat=AMP&ser=&prod=CITATION 16A&sType=H

There's also Adcom which will easily push 4 ohm loads. The GFA-5500 (pricier) or the GFA-545 / GFA-555 are suppose to be nice amps and are on my list to someday try.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

nadaclue said:


> Perhaps an older Harman Kardon Citation 16? According to this they'll run 4-16 ohm loads. You'll have to keep your eyes open, as they're somewhat rare but should be under $400.:
> 
> http://www.harmankardon.com/specifications.aspx?cat=AMP&ser=&prod=CITATION 16A&sType=H
> 
> There's also Adcom which will easily push 4 ohm loads. The GFA-5500 (pricier) or the GFA-545 / GFA-555 are suppose to be nice amps and are on my list to someday try.


It's a bit more than you wanted to spend, but you can get some Outlaw Audio 2200 monoblocks B-Stock from Outlaw for $275. They only have 1 right now though, but I see them there regularly. Normal price is $375, and they usually give deals on multiples. 

www.outlawaudio.com


----------

